# Sexy lace vase!!



## vb-matt-36 (Oct 18, 2011)

This piece was intended to be a vase first but after finishing it for a friend I placed it on a shelf and it fell off breaking the bark edge, so rather than throw it in the scrap wood pile I waited for a couple of days to see if I could save it and I came up with this!! your comments or welcome either good or bad, cheers!


----------



## Haynie (Oct 18, 2011)

I like it.  Definitely different


----------



## Turned Around (Oct 18, 2011)

very cool. pretty crafty on saving it


----------



## MarkD (Oct 18, 2011)

It's certainly going to be a conversation piece.


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 18, 2011)

VERY CREATIVE! I LIKE YOUR THINKING!


----------



## tim self (Oct 18, 2011)

I love it.  Sexy lace up boot?  Complete with the eyelets.  Very creative.


----------



## Monty (Oct 18, 2011)

Great save.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 18, 2011)

Very nice save, it is a unique piece now, I like the lace and eyelets, very cool.


----------



## sailing_away (Oct 18, 2011)

Great save and very creative.  I like it.


----------



## Timbo (Oct 18, 2011)

Fantastic save!  There's a couple of really artsy shows I do where that would definitely sell.  Great job.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 18, 2011)

From trash to treasure, not only a great save and creative thinking but I now think it's worth much more as a work of art.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 18, 2011)

THAT IS COOL! Brilliant save! I must never show this to the missus.


----------



## holmqer (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice save, now you are ready to turn a French Leg Lamp, just remember they are "Fragilae"


----------



## 76winger (Oct 18, 2011)

Very creative save. I love it!


----------



## jlord (Oct 18, 2011)

What a great idea you came up with to save the project.


----------



## Fred (Oct 18, 2011)

Excellent save. Great thinking!


----------



## crabcreekind (Oct 18, 2011)

Symposium Peice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vb-matt-36 (Oct 19, 2011)

WOW! I cant believe what a great response I got over the vase, it is very kind of you all to leave such positive remarks as it means a lot to me, best wishes Matt x


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice piece.  Great idea.


----------



## JimB (Oct 19, 2011)

I never would have thought to do that. Great save!


----------



## ohiococonut (Oct 19, 2011)

Such a beautiful piece and unique!


----------

